# scirocco gto mid engine



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*Scirocco TSR-RWD*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*scirocco gto*










garasja said:


>


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*project start.*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

garasja said:


>


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*90% thinking*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*ten hours working day*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*more welding*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*New metall*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*testing 02a 6-speed tranny with slip dif*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*New top mounts from golf 2*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*1,8t aeb engine and tranny innside*


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

damn dude....

SOLD.

build me one next. =) i have a doner car for you! =P


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*driver side almost finnish*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*More new metal after 35 years*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*and welding....*


----------



## VintageRubber (Oct 29, 2005)

VERY nice


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*many hours ..2 gas bottles and 1 weldthread*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*almost finnish (driver side)*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*g60 wheel hub*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*engine innside for....th time.*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*The bosch angle grinder needs new brushes*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*Braidwheels 3 piece.11x17"*


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

I love Norway.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*yeah! i can see the finnish line soon!*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*More metal porn*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*subframe ready for painting*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*After 3 weeks 10 hour day.date:Nov 9-2010*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*rear driver side Nov 9-2010*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*Sorry for wrong date on the camera. nov 9-2010*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*I own this car since 1994.1999-2004 Installing the rieger kit,new paint and rollercage.I started rwd project oct 2010*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*Almost five years took it to finnish the rieger and rollercage mounting.1999 to 2004(2 old house project also).here with the 1,8 gti engine.*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*Pictures from 2006 i think 1,8 gti with t03 turbo*


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

how did you convert the headlights to quad circles?

what did you use?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*And today the steering*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

jreed1337 said:


> how did you convert the headlights to quad circles?
> 
> what did you use?


 stock headlights and Zender grill


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

jreed1337 said:


> how did you convert the headlights to quad circles?
> 
> what did you use?


Ehhhh..... Stock ????

Kirjailija ja taidemaalari: Very nice metal work, 
I admire your skills, please come back and make a habit of coming back here!


----------



## rabbitarmy (Nov 16, 2006)

jreed1337 said:


> how did you convert the headlights to quad circles?
> 
> what did you use?


I guess someone can't tell what they're looking at. :wave:


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

looks like a after market grill. love the car. so it was front engine and now your making it a mid engine now that your divorced?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*the wagon*

hehe 6 years ago


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*After 3 weeks 10 hours day,the engine is inside!!! yeah!*


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

I like!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Yummmi,the gt 28 rs is mounted


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

What a f... No engine in front? hm


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

jreed1337 said:


> how did you convert the headlights to quad circles?
> 
> what did you use?


That's a Mk1 Scirocco. Quad circles are stock.
Grill looks like the Mk1 Zender grill. The same grill that Izzy converted for use on her Mk2.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

ummm..... who fking cares about the headlights??????? 

RWD Mk1


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

Michael Bee said:


> ummm..... who fking cares about the headlights???????
> 
> RWD Mk1


Jreed apparently cares about the headlights.

More importantly, it's a RWD Mk1 that actually looks like it will be finished relatively soon.  :thumbup:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Rannoch said:


> That's a Mk1 Scirocco. Quad circles are stock.
> Grill looks like the Mk1 Zender grill. The same grill that Izzy converted for use on her Mk2.


cool. thanks for the reply.

god forbid i like the headlights on such a badass car... yeesh, you elitists are too much...lol.

so again, when you gunna build me one?!?!? =P i can pay you with appreciation...haha


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

jreed1337 said:


> god forbid i like the headlights on such a badass car... yeesh, you elitists are too much...lol.


We are not elitists, you are just ignorant. :thumbup:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

veetarded said:


> We are not elitists, you are just ignorant. :thumbup:


what do you know. even more derp...

well played.

http://*************.net/dosxx/ImageMacro/1672795/dosxx-i-dont-always-herp-but-when-i-herp-i-derp.jpg


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

blueprint for the intercooler. anyone with a good idea?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

up and down controlled with a switch of course


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Use Vac. When the pressure excedes a set point, lift the scoop higher.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

Rocco_julie said:


> Use Vac. When the pressure excedes a set point, lift the scoop higher.


Intercooler is used to lower air temp right?
Use a hinged scoop, vacuum or electrically actuated that raises and lowers based upon intake temp.
I'd draw it for you but I don't really have the time. Think of a V, hinged at the point and opening/closing accordingly, sidepanels would be shaped like pizza/pie slices.
---

Where are you mounting the radiator?

---

Have you thought about what happens when it rains unexpectedly: being able to potentially seal the scoop and all that?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

On the intercooler/radiator set-up: If it were my car (and at this point I wish it was) I'd try to use the inlets in front of the rear arches and figure out how to duct the air out the rear of the car. That said I don't know if/how you are planning to seal the engine compartment from the rest of the car, so 



jreed1337 said:


> what do you know. even more derp...


As far as this ^...you hurled the first insult by calling us elitists, and when I simply pointed out that you didn't know something (true), instead of acknowledging the fact and saying something like "Oh, I didn't realize it was a S1" you chose to call me a 'derp'. Which is fine, you can sit behind your keyboard and type whatever you want (derp? Really?). It just won't get you very far in the Scirocco forum.

There are plenty of other forums on this site for that attitude, and I encourage you to use them, just keep that sh*t out of the Scirocco forum. If you feel the need to discuss this matter further, I will be available in person at Frank G. Bonelli Park on November 21st.


----------



## 16v87Rocco (Oct 12, 2010)

veetarded said:


> On the intercooler/radiator set-up: If it were my car (and at this point I wish it was) I'd try to use the inlets in front of the rear arches and figure out how to duct the air out the rear of the car. That said I don't know if/how you are planning to seal the engine compartment from the rest of the car, so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for the reference, but if this was facebook i would like the sh!t out of that.


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

that reiger kit really needs some power or power and rwd to pull off the look. good job:thumbup::thumbup:



chill vetarded derp means he made a mistake .

"A simple, undefined reply when an ignorant comment or action is made. Brought to life in the South Park series, when Mr. Derp made a guest apperance at South Park Elementary as the chef for a day, followed by hitting himself in the head with a hammer and exclaiming "Derp!""
:beer:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Its raining on the westcoast of Norway 300 days a year almost This car is inside the garage when its raining.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Today i started the wiring loom for the engine,and the rearbrakes are mounted.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Hello.What car have this transmission? code:3AYH21051 . I tried to find the starter that fit,but after 4 different starters no result. Somebody help me with this


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

yes its a 6 speed from eurospecsport i usa


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

garasja said:


> yes its a 6 speed from eurospecsport i usa


A standard 02A starter should work.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Very nice and interesting Scirocco Build. :thumbup:

If you want join other Scirocco Drivers on www.Scirocco-Lounge.com

Norway is great to build a car like this...here in germany our "TÜV" will kill us for doing something like that. 

Keep up the good work! :thumbup:

By the way...I like to have your chrome mirrors and white blinkers for my MKI...:laugh:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Rannoch said:


> A standard 02A starter should work.


 Check out the 02a and see how many starters there are for this type of gearbox


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

The idea of this car is to have a lot of fun on the racetrack,and maybe drive to the icecreamshop on sunday.thats it


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

or maybe a cup of tea.....


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Item number of the starter?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

garasja said:


> Item number of the starter?


or a picture of this starter


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Do you know the gearbox code?


----------



## notrice (Jul 15, 2006)

All Eyez on me said:


> If you want join other Scirocco Drivers on www.Scirocco-Lounge.com


I wish I spoke german! This is what I want to do with my wide body! VR6 instead of course!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

driveshaft 40mm shorter


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

space for inlet manifold


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Toyota mr2 to fits like a glow


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

fits like a glove. Awesome:thumbup: keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

veetarded said:


> On the intercooler/radiator set-up: If it were my car (and at this point I wish it was) I'd try to use the inlets in front of the rear arches and figure out how to duct the air out the rear of the car. That said I don't know if/how you are planning to seal the engine compartment from the rest of the car, so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DERP to me is a retarded slang word with no intelligence.
Life is to short to be putting people down.
So I always look for the positive if it is not there I don't lurk there. 
Take golf 1/ jetta 1. No more lurking there.
Nice build at least it was not a heck and send for scrap because you bit off more than you can chew.
The reiger kit is fat.
Try to draw the air thu the side flare if you can.It will be way hard to seal up in the hatch glass.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

The mounting of radiator and oilcooler is in front of the car


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

garasja said:


> The mounting of radiator and oilcooler is in front of the car


I like the color


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

garasja said:


> Check out the 02a and see how many starters there are for this type of gearbox


I did. My statement was made with the idea that the trans/flywheel came out of a 90-91 Passat (last post, previous page).

What car/year did your transmission/flywheel come out of?
There should only be one corresponding starter.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

today i started with the gear linkage


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

GT 28 RS


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

garasja said:


>


 Sorry about the mess on the left side


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Damn you´re a crazy dude....:screwy:
















































I like that! :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

garasja said:


>


cool build :thumbup:

curious why you are keep the OE oil cooler if you are using an external cooler?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Because the oil cooler was cheap on e-bay and its look nicer;-) Dont you agree?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

V8 waterpump


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Finnish welding waterpump bracket


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

The consol puzzle


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

And today i started on the brake lines and the hydraulic handbrake


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Shortshift and hydraulic handbrake


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

After over 3 years in the garage!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Things to do: intercooler mounting.brakelines, Exhaust,electric, Adjust Steering,Finnish interior.......100 things


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Hydraulic clutch


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

garasja said:


>


Sorry,but the heater must go


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

your my inspiration for my project this winter....RWD/ AWD...which ever comes first


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

good luck. 300 hours work and more to come.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Today i almost finnished with the trottlecable.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

The problem with this setup was that it wasnt full trottle


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Adjustable brake in front and rear


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

My new chrome mirrors:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Just cutting of the driveshaft


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Why buy one when you can make one better


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Toyota mr2 radiator


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Question: Now you have new chrome mirrors? What do you do with your old chrome mirrors? I´m Interested if the price is good for them...

Keep up the good work. Amazing build story man! :thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

I have only one old mirror in chrome


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Hmmmm....better than nothing.... Price incl. shipping to germany?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

I bought the mirrors from switzerland i think.200$. Better to buy new,than shipp only one mirror from Norway


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Someone tell me about this numbers? 17 inch Wheels.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

OUW! 200$?! Yes here in germany they cost new 150€. Ok thank you for the info.

So I have to buy them here.

So I have to be contend with watching your amazing bulid thread...:thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

six speed close ratio with slip diff. bought from eurospecsport in united states. Is this low or high?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Today the brakelines and the hydraulic hand brake is finnish


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Amazing work! I plan on doing this(Mid engine RWD) someday to a Scirocco. I am interested in how you are blocking off the front Cv Axle holes in the Spindle?

Great work!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Brycejoseph said:


> Amazing work! I plan on doing this(Mid engine RWD) someday to a Scirocco. I am interested in how you are blocking off the front Cv Axle holes in the Spindle?
> 
> Great work!


 Just cutting of the old cv axles simply.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

garasja said:


>


 This is the only metall that remains after the old axles.:laugh:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

garasja said:


> Just cutting of the old cv axles simply.


Groovy! That is what I was thinking about doing. So you just lop off the rest and tighten the Wheel bolt on the out side of the wheel? 

Simple but effective.

:beer::beer:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

brakeline and hydraulic handbrake is finnish. Gear linkage almost finnish. one week to do finnish the brakelines


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Most of the Welding is finnish.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Today i moved my car to my new house


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

300mm g60 discs from eurospecsport usa.The hydraulic handbrake are very efficient.Thanks kirsten for the nice "blinkers"


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

No money spent on my 200 years old garage.only the car.Later.....maybe. This old building was the home of my car for 12 years.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

garasja said:


> 300mm g60 discs from eurospecsport usa.


Those guys are literally right around the corner from my work. Small world. :laugh:

'Grats on the house man. :beer:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

serious? I cant tell you the shipping costs for transmission,brakes,wheelhubs cross the Antlantic!!!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep. And I know shipping can be ridiculous. Best bet on that front is to try and organize some sort of group buy or hook up with a company that does international shipping regularly (like Newton in the U.K. for example). 

Maybe hit up Andy (polov8 on here); he has stuff shipped across the Atlantic from time to time and is familiar with the best way to do it. He is in the U.K. as well, but I'm sure he could offer some pointers for you. :beer:

That is a gorgeous project you have going; I've been following it from the start. I'm curious as to the suspension set-up you end up with after the swap is completed, just sorting the spring rates and shock rebound damping will be wildly different compared to a "normal" front engine/drive set-up would be.


EDIT: Reading comprehension > me...I read Eurosport, not Eurospecsport. :facepalm:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

As you see on pictures i have adjustable suspension in front and rear.original gti swaybar in front,and H&R swaybar at the rear.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

I have not weight my car yet,but i think i have the lightest rwd project. Ca about 850 kilos and 3-400 hp.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

garasja said:


> I have not weight my car yet,but i think i have the lightest rwd project. Ca about 800 kilos and 3-400 hp.


that is about 1763lb for us backwards folks. That is REALLY light! good god!

:beer::beer:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

wishes for christmas: Engine management for the audi aeb engine.440cc fuel injectors.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

good:laugh:


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

WOW, this is incredible work. Much respect and gratitude for posting the project for all of us to see and learn from:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

So assuming that is you in the last pic, I have to ask what you do for a living. That's either a serious suit you are wearing or a brilliant distraction.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sunday its a nice day to wash the car


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Metalldust is covering the car. The trailer is to small


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

garasja said:


> :confused::thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

garasja said:


>


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

My plan is to use Electromotive tec gt engine management.


----------



## calyp_so_fine (Jun 9, 2008)

came here from a link in the mik2 section, very nice build, I can't wait to see it all done!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Here is the picture of the waterpipes. Little progress in the project at this moment. My son was born 5th january!!! Proud. hoping to start the project again in a couple of a few weeks.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Here is a old picture from thel early rwd project . :banghead: I wasnt satisfied with this sollution.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

lyckönskning !!! 

Congratulations on being a dad! 
I always look at you updates! 

Gott Nytt År


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

congrats on the new boy!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

I started my old computer today.!!!

Here is picture from 2003 when i install the rieger widebodykit.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Back in the daysYear 2003.The new wheels from spain,only to fit this bodykit.et-10 in front,et-35 rear


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Today i got the vacuumstation delivered


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

garasja said:


> My plan is to use Electromotive tec gt engine management.


 Today i ordered a complete engine management included 5"trigger wheel,I also ordered 440cc injectors ,H&R swaybar in front.
The money in my pocket is burnin


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*Today i do some drawings of my custom fueltank in alloy.Im gonna place the fueltank almost where the stock tank was mounted.26 litres if im not wrong.*

:screwy:


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Awww mannnn.. 
Any one got a MKI wide body kit? 

I fell in love.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

*Im back*

Today i started the project again. At last the problem with the gear linkage is solved .I put 2 small ballbearings instead of the stock:banghead: for the reverse. Yes there are 6 speed
Also the throttle wire and new ballbearings on the trottle.

New stuff:
440 injectors
H&R Swaybar in front
Fueltank in alloy (still in production)
4 dtm exhaustpipes(Custom)

To Do
Adjust the camber/caster rear
Water and oil lines for the turbo
Brackets to support the turbo and manifoil
New brackets for the seats(lower)
Finnish pipes for radiator.
fuelline

Nice with some progress.Ill try to take some pictures tomorrow


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

Det er noen alvorlige forandringer du har gjort! Jeg ser fram til aa see et bilde av bilen naar den er ferdig. Jeg har familie i Nore i Numedal; ikke saa veldig langt fra AAlesund.

André


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Nogaro-Green said:


> Det er noen alvorlige forandringer du har gjort! Jeg ser fram til aa see et bilde av bilen naar den er ferdig. Jeg har familie i Nore i Numedal; ikke saa veldig langt fra AAlesund.
> 
> André


Hehe er vel bedre å kalle det et must å ha rwd på en bil med wide body kit.
Ikke så lenge til det er klart til oppstart nå


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

2months work to finnish the rollercage back in 2003:


----------



## 16v sciroccomann (Aug 8, 2010)

garasja said:


>


nice pic! i love this car


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

16v sciroccomann said:


> nice pic! i love this car


 Thanks.Germany have a lots of rieger widebody mk1 if im not wrong


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

garasja said:


> Thanks.Germany have a lots of rieger widebody mk1 if im not wrong


Yes it has! But they are hard to find in good condition...


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

All Eyez on me said:


> Yes it has! But they are hard to find in good condition...


Very sad.This cars must stay inside garage when its raining.
Happily for you guys that live in Germany, Easier and cheaper to find parts for the car.:beer:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Today i worked on the exhaustsystem.All the exhaust pipes is gonna be covered by exhaust bandage because of the heat. Its no necessary with stainless steel pipes.


----------



## Curtis_Berger (Aug 24, 2010)

So.. Will you be able to seal the exhaust off from the outside any more than currently? Or seal the cabin from the engine at all?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Curtis_Berger said:


> So.. Will you be able to seal the exhaust off from the outside any more than currently? Or seal the cabin from the engine at all?


 First of all i will consentrate on starting the engine and test the car.I think i have a sollution for this later.


----------



## Curtis_Berger (Aug 24, 2010)

garasja said:


> First of all i will consentrate on starting the engine and test the car.I think i have a sollution for this later.


Just a curiousity question.. I am loving this build! Lots of fabrication though! WOW! Truly a custom car!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Today: Wrong tps sensor , problem with trottle wire,Exhaust is finnish.
Oil feed to gt 28 rs is not the same as stock turbo oil feed. 
Fueltank is mounted
Waterpipes must rebuilds because of the fueltank. I work 10 hours a day on the car right now.
I will take a few pictures tomorrow.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

The fueltank i ordered from a company in England,Nice welding


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

garasja said:


>


And finnally i find a good sollution for gaswire.After one week of thinkingand some tryings












Dtm Exhaust is finnish










Today i also get the engine management delivered from usa.


New brackets on passenger seat:



















I need help to find the type of spark plug leads i must use for electromotive coils?? Anyone?.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

My first:bs:


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

Sick sh-t dude, very well done :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Today i spent more money e-bay!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

garasja said:


>


 What dou you think folks? After a couple of 
years the DSG gearboxes is ordanary to find,The twin engine idea is possible
Thank you for all positive feedback!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

garasja said:


> What dou you think folks? After a couple of
> years the DSG gearboxes is ordanary to find,The twin engine idea is possible
> Thank you for all positive feedbacks!


 Any faster? bulding a mid engine race from october until now.


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

So glad that you are posting this whole build. Much respect for sharing your knowledge with us:thumbup: Any plans for some kind of a trunk action under the hood?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

thanks.No trunk in case of engine nr2First i need 2 dsg gearboxes


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Project update:Almost finnished all the new electric on the car.It was nice to take out the old fusebox.I also put the new HR swaybar in front.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

```

```
Nice t- shirt?







E-bay is great!Dont get jealous


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

garasja said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Nice t- shirt?
> ...


I got the same one in Grey a month or so ago! I love it 

:thumbup: looks good


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

What kind of electric waterpump do i need for this?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Little more pic of the exhaust: 3" to dual 2,5"


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Some pictures of the oil pipe


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

A very nice suitcase from e-bay


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

And a picture of me in my sofaVery funny instruction manual


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Lol! Was it that good?!


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

I love this thread.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Thrasher said:


> I love this thread.


X2


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Thanks.Someone told me where do i find custom spark plug connectors and custom ignitions wires(leads)? This have to be extra long and must fit the electromotive coilpack. This is to short and the connector is to small for the tec gt coil


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Today i mounted the radiator for water intercooler:








Pipe for fuel:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

A picture of my beautiful island where i grown up! Sandsøy in Westcoast of Norway .New York right ahead in the west


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Vakre øya! Takk for at du deler din lidenskap! 
Med vennlig hilsen
Frederic


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

Do you like Black Metal?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Today some progress on the car.Water intercoler is mounted and pex water pipes
-mounting the tps sensor
-Fuellines almost finnish
-Wiring of the engine is started.

tomorrow i finnish oilfeed for turbo,waterpump for ic and custom spark plug wires, if i get them by the postman.
Ill try to take some pictures tomorrow


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

garasja said:


> Today some progress on the car.Water intercoler is mounted and pex water pipes
> -mounting the tps sensor
> -Fuellines almost finnish
> -Wiring of the engine is started.
> ...


Today i ordered new silicone house.Im not satisfied with this sollution.Someone have a idea about a better place for the dump valve?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

And today:Water and fuel line is finnish


----------



## onet (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice project!
Where will you have coolant expansion tank and hov to you route pipes?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

There is 2 small expansion tanks.one for water intercooler radiator and one for mainradiator . 
Under the car is total 5 pipes. Vacuumpipe, 2 mainpipes to radiator and 2 smaller pipes for water ic.Next season im gonna change the floor.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

garasja said:


>


 Until this pic, I hadn't spotted the 6 speed 02A. What kind is it?


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

hmm love the fuel cap, don't like the route you had to take for the pipe, through the wheel well. 

It works, just wish there was a different way you could go, just to de-clutter that. Or at least minimize the amount of pipe seen. 

Can't wait for video on this bad ars mooosheen though!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Thrasher said:


> Do you like Black Metal?


 :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

yay for black metal! favorite all time black metal band!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

What is it about black metal discussion on my tread here? I rather prefer a captain morgan and listen to johhny cash


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

And some kitchen work tonight.....0.5mm up..OBX crap...


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

No sleeping on the sofa today:







Almost finnnish


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

[video]http://tinypic.com/r/15gbl1e/7]View My Video[/video]


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

soooooo stoked for video of this thing:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

And some little things i do to the car lately:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Today when i tested the waterpipes.............The water comes into the engineoil:banghead:A real setback for the project.I bought the engine for 5 years ago.No money back for this.compression on all 4 cylinders is very good.
The old oil that i changed last week was no sign of oil in.
Maybe a crack in the engine block


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

are you using the stock VW oil cooler/ temp maintainer...Id start off there...they were kinda crappy from what I hear....mabie pull the oil pan off..and pressurize the coolant system again..then look for the trickle to see where the oil is coming from...that would be simple and easy and would tell you where its coming from hopefully


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Here is the problem.This is the crankcase breather:banghead:No water connection to this


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

And a another problem leads to a another problem:


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

well the first one is your crank case vent so hope there isnt a water supply to that...the second...i dont see whats wrong with it...


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

This weekend goes to take out the transmission and replace the crankgasket.:banghead:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Ritz it up!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

Thrasher said:


> Do you like Black Metal?


:laugh::thumbup:



"What is it about black metal discussion on my tread here? I rather prefer a captain morgan and listen to johhny cash"

:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

garasja said:


> And a another problem leads to a another problem:


 Question:Is this 60-2 triggerwheel in stock engine?I hope someone can help me with this


----------



## onet (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes, thats 60-2 wheel.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

thanks 

Engine is back in the car today.totally 7 or 8 times since i started the project in october.
This week i gonna take the rocco to a dyno test


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

The last pictures before the dynotest:


----------



## kaosminett (May 31, 2010)

Looks really good:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

water temp mounted:Someone give me a good idea how to solve the crank case oil breather pipe?Is catch tank needed?


----------



## kaosminett (May 31, 2010)

this thread has inspired me to do something with my scirocco
not on this scale, but something doable by myself
starting by ripping out the interior and laying in new carpet
then when i have the money, im going to get the engine rebuilt, and convert to digifant
:thumbup:


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

Subscribing to this! Looks awesome man looking forward to the final results. I would love to do this one day, doesn't look TOO hard, just seems to take a lot of time.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

kaosminett said:


> this thread has inspired me to do something with my scirocco
> not on this scale, but something doable by myself
> starting by ripping out the interior and laying in new carpet
> then when i have the money, im going to get the engine rebuilt, and convert to digifant
> :thumbup:


Thanks.Keep up the good work:thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Stixsp11 said:


> Subscribing to this! Looks awesome man looking forward to the final results. I would love to do this one day, doesn't look TOO hard, just seems to take a lot of time.


 Thanks.Yeah right


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Some work on the car today:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

And more shiny waterpipes:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Sorry, but there´s a little fail...

The Scirocco was built in Osnabrück. Never in Wolfsburg...

You do such a great work. Please dont´t make a fail with this little detail on the window handles.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

All Eyez on me said:


> Sorry, but there´s a little fail...
> 
> The Scirocco was built in Osnabrück. Never in Wolfsburg...
> 
> You do such a great work. Please dont´t make a fail with this little detail on the window handles.


Sorry.I have must been sleeping in the classroom latelyThanks for a little bit scirocco history All eyez on me


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Today i put on some new pipes:


----------



## Curtis_Berger (Aug 24, 2010)

Curious to see the dyno results and a moving video of this beast!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

All Eyez on me said:


> Sorry, but there´s a little fail...
> 
> The Scirocco was built in Osnabrück. Never in Wolfsburg...
> 
> You do such a great work. Please dont´t make a fail with this little detail on the window handles.


But of course they made the "Wolfsburg Edition" Scirocco MkII even though they never made them there. Hell, VW pretty much has done that with about every model, whether it was made there or not. It would be nice to think that if there was a Wolfsburg Edition of a MkI Scirocco that they would have made it like this. Great work and looking forward to seeing pics of it with some nice Norwegian background once it's on the road. :thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

The last picture before i take it to the dyno shop tomorrow: Here is also my honda mt 75cc with polini barrel and 21mm delorto carburettor and gianelli exhaust......... and a Bmw x5


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

The rocco is delivered to dyno ! I am really exited


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

garasja said:


> The rocco is delivered to dyno ! I am really exited


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ROCCOJUGLE (Sep 28, 2010)

I have been following this without making any post but WOW I am super excited to see the results as well my friend! Cheers and good luck!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## ROCCOJUGLE (Sep 28, 2010)

garasja said:


> What is it about black metal discussion on my tread here? I rather prefer a captain morgan and listen to johhny cash


mmmmmmmm


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Thanks.Sooooo much money and work hoursChampagne when its starting


----------



## kaosminett (May 31, 2010)

garasja said:


> Thanks.Sooooo much money and work hoursChampagne when its starting


champagne? not captain mo's?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

later......later in the evening......Then a Johnny cash song and a captain morgan


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

The bumpers are mounted.Adjusting steering .


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Very clean.

How did the dyno time go?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

No dyno this week. monday he start the Electric


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

I love this Norwegian mobile phone commercial with a scirocco mk1!!!!!!!!! same as me and my friends for 15 years ago


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Reminds me of this Citi commercial. :laugh:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Wrong car:sly:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

LOL. Don't mind Shannon, he is O.K. 

Can't wait to see dyno numbers on this thing; you have done an incredible amount of work on it and it looks so badass with the body kit. Here's to big numbers on the dyno. :beer::beer:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Damn...and all this time i thought the mk1 golf and the rocco were the same car. 
The difference in names all makes sense now. :laugh:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

A little uppdate.........Some changes.One of the pipes of the radiator is moved down because of air in the system.
maybe...............engine start tomorrow:beer:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Some updates today:


----------



## kaosminett (May 31, 2010)

what are you going to use to protect yourself from the engine?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

kaosminett said:


> what are you going to use to protect yourself from the engine?


A firewall of aluminium or steel.....I havent thought about that yet


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Engine is starting and running!!!!! more uppdates laterawesome


----------



## 16v sciroccomann (Aug 8, 2010)

garasja said:


> Engine is starting and running!!!!! more uppdates laterawesome


congratulations :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Congratulations x2!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Thanks x 2 No work on the car this weekend.just relax with some car magazines and a cold beer upon the mountain Tomorrow the big happening,the dyno day


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Updates:Some problem with vacuum and oil leak from oil feed turbo. Today i gonna test the car on the road.Dyno later today


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

A real setback today....the gir linkeage is no good....maybe back to scratch :screwy:
I tested the car on the road in 2nd and 3nd.
Tommorrow i made a decisson what i should do next.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

2 set of wires all the way..Ill try it tomorrow:screwy:


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

No cable shift??


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

sorry ,i meen 2 set of cable shift.
Today i took the car back to my house and try to use the weekend to find out the gear problem:banghead:


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

Doh! Stick with it buddy, you're kickin' ass, don't get discouraged!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the words that i need right nowNobody in Norwegian forum is helping me with the gearbox problem exept of some mails from bikkjaas sollution


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

That´s the problem you have when you build something special.  Nobody know´s what to do.

But with bikjaa you have for the way I see it one of the best go-to guys you can get. :thumbup: This boy knows what he´s doing! :thumbup:

Keep your head up and keep up the good work. I delight my eyes on every build photo from your scirocco.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Yeaaaahhh. Today i figured it out! I Test the car on the road The cable shifter from golf 4 is adjustable compared to golf 3


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

[video]http://tinypic.com/r/2hrecdl/7]View My Video[/video]


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

[video]http://tinypic.com/r/2ef40p1/7]View My Video[/video]


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

When does the firewall go in?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

First i will take the dyno test and remove all the small things that we called "childsickness"
But the work on the firewall is started.Ill take some picture of it later.
It is much easyer to test things now when i can drive the car 
pictures of the dynotest:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

A picture of the firewall.Not finnish


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

More problems.....Diffrensial on the gearbox is broken.
In about 2000rpm the wheels stop spinning, and suddenly its connect again.
I think the spline in diffrensial has a crack inside :banghead:
Here is 3mm more out then left side+leeking oil from the rubber ring:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Now i will take a break from the project for a while.................


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Lean back, take a brake and take your time to recover.

When you have done this....give all what you got! :laugh:
*
YOU WILL MAKE IT!* I know! :thumbup:

Keep your head up! Big projects are never easy going. But if you have solved the litte teething troubles you will be proud of you and your work! :beer:

I wish you good luck and new strenght to carry on. :thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

He He..Today i bought a gearbox from a passat 2l 16v


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

:laugh::thumbup:

Good Boy!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

The dash:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

The rocco in his new home With the Zender grill mounted


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Just a testdrive before the gearlinkage was ok.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

garasja said:


>


 Here you can see the problem .The axel is 3mm more out on the right side of the tranny.Its leaking oil also:banghead:.I hope eurospecsport can give me some compensasion for this problem


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

The "replacement gearbox"









Some engine update:You could see the oil leek from the gearbox down there.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Today i try out my cheap camera:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Nice Pics! *left mouse click...save target as*...

Hope your problems now solved and you can enjoy the fruits of your hard work. :thumbup:


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

just went through the whole thread. very nice work, theres a bunch of lil things i would do different, but most things are spot on:thumbup: when its all done, we will need a pic or a video of a rear wheel burnoutopcorn:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

All Eyez on me said:


> Nice Pics! *left mouse click...save target as*...
> 
> Hope your problems now solved and you can enjoy the fruits of your hard work. :thumbup:


Thanks.First i will Install this other gearbox and a new dynotest and finnish the firewall...and fix this other 6-speed gearbox with diffrensial ...puh.always something to do.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

2mAn said:


> just went through the whole thread. very nice work, theres a bunch of lil things i would do different, but most things are spot on:thumbup: when its all done, we will need a pic or a video of a rear wheel burnoutopcorn:


Thanks.Theres always many ways to put things together,Remember that this buildtread is only 8 months.Work,my newborn son,wife, internett school in evening, and then the car of course:wave:
........And now my bmw x5 need also a new gearbox$$$$$$$$$$$$Sheizze!!!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Waiting for new gearbox and dyno nr 2:















Better than fast and furious...all
Best race movie ever ,from NORWAY in 1975.look at the adjustable rear wing at the car in frontthe man that made this movie from NORWAY could predict the future: goggle :flåklypa grand prix (video)
dirty tricks on the race track:


----------



## olo zwirski (Apr 4, 2011)

This reminds me


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

some updates: Start knowing the car after several tests...first 10 minutes the car have a lot of power to make some donuts  Awesome gearbox is not slipping.Maybe it is not enough torque to slip?
In dyno about 170 newtonmetersStill awesome to make a rearwheel burning on a vw


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

170 Nm is torque equivilant 125 ft/Lbs
Now how many kilowaytts or BTU/minute or calories/second did you produce?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

tmechanic said:


> 170 Nm is torque equivilant 125 ft/Lbs
> Now how many kilowaytts or BTU/minute or calories/second did you produce?


 Sorry.:screwy:
Gearbox also stop leaking oil. Missing about 0,5 litre until its stop leaking.


----------



## DubGrl (Mar 10, 2003)

:heart: Rieger GTO :heart:


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

garasja said:


> Still awesome to make a rearwheel burning on a vw


:bs:

pic or its all :bs::laugh:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

later folks. I have problems with air in fuel on right turns....maybe move fuelpump to nearest the tank and filter next?Maybe a fuelsurg tank?any idea?
Maybe thicker fuelpipe from tank directly to pump?
Someone with a good idea?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

New plans: 4l fuel surge tank+1 extra bosch 044 fuelpump,new fuelfilter with an fittings is ordered in e-bayEnd of fuel problems


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Today: nice to see the fuel level at last:some cosy work in the garage.







Some dna is spilled on my tank:screwy:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

That's awesome!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

2mAn said:


> :bs:
> 
> pic or its all :bs::laugh:


 Now what? 

That car is f*cking badass. :beer:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Glad to see it running so well!


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

Yessssssss congats :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Estimatd (Feb 15, 2002)

More!!!!!!!! Please! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

echassin said:


> That's awesome!


indeed.... 

'jaw-dropping' comes to mind as well.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

garasja said:


>


about 35% of the hp.But still very fun
new dynotest this week.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

New clutch. This will do perhaps









I think the old clutch from Eurospecsport strugle during the dynotests:screwy:


----------



## MK1_SCIROCCO (Jun 26, 2011)

i have a scirocco mk1 and i wanted to get the same wide body kit that you have on yours but i cant find it anywhere all i know is that it is a rieger kit so if you could help me out that would be greatly appreciated thank you and your car is a beautiful masterpiece great work


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Master piece it is.


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

Any plans for a grille?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

MK1_SCIROCCO said:


> i have a scirocco mk1 and i wanted to get the same wide body kit that you have on yours but i cant find it anywhere all i know is that it is a rieger kit so if you could help me out that would be greatly appreciated thank you and your car is a beautiful masterpiece great work


 Thanks.I bought the rieger kit from a company here in Norway back in 1998.This company doesnt exist anymore.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

power_house said:


> Any plans for a grille?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

I still have a wide body kit from Rieger in stock (the other, older GTO kit with other sideparts...looks a little bit like testarossa )...but it´s in germany...


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

All Eyez on me said:


> I still have a wide body kit from Rieger in stock (the other, older GTO kit with other sideparts...looks a little bit like testarossa )...but it´s in germany...


 I need a front bumper extra.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Sorry I only have this full kit and an extra rear bumper...the extra rear bumper is in bad shape and will be sold for a cheap price...but sending is the problem...because it´s so voluminous. :banghead:

I think I need another MK1 ( willingly in a bad shape) to make it to a Rieger with this useless scattered parts...:laugh: But I have no time and no capacity for one more. Because I have too many other construction zones in my scirocco hangar...:banghead:

So I think it´s better to sell this rare parts to another wide body lover... It peeves me..but what will I do?!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Some pictures today with my other camera


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Beautiful :thumbup: 

What did you end up putting down after the trip to the dyno?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Thanks. The dynotest went like the first test. 
On the vw -audi meeting i make some nonuts just for show.....
Suddenly there was no clutch without any smell strange?
Waiting for the new 4-puck clutch in my mailbox


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

garasja said:


> Some pictures today with my other camera




Such a great car, please keep posting pics. Incredible work! Your work should be recognized as some of the top stuff on this forum. Things on here don't go as they should all of the time though and attention goes In all sorts of bizarre directions.:thumbdown:Keep up the work and cheers.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

81type53 said:


> Such a great car, please keep posting pics. Incredible work! Your work should be recognized as some of the top stuff on this forum. Things on here don't go as they should all of the time though and attention goes In all sorts of bizarre directions.:thumbdown:Keep up the work and cheers.


 Thanks,Good to read some positive words

This car will never get finnish,only better


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Fierce and beautiful :heart: Some amazing work you've done to this beast, I remember watching your updates every day while you were doing all the research and assembly :thumbup:


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Today the engine went out of the car to find the problem about the gearbox







The axle to the left(engine side) is black and burned oil Anyone have a idea?








Is this nomally or what?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

I can see some metal particles in oil here:screwy:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Anyone have a clue? Bad diffrensial?


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

never saw this before, maybe too much power for the trans? especially if you drive it hard and spin the wheels alot, just a guess.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

ziggirocco said:


> never saw this before, maybe too much power for the trans? especially if you drive it hard and spin the wheels alot, just a guess.


 The problem was only in the dynotest, only 88hp 160 nm 
I think i need to change the limited slip diffrensial and both axels, 

A fault in lsd diff from Eurospecsport from the beginning. 

I will try to mail them and hope they send me new lsd diffrensial and axels. 

I bought it new for 2300$...


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

New package today: 
Im also start to put the engine and this other gearbox in the car.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

look what i found todayopcorn: Its tells its lot of torque first 10 minutes


















And a coffeebreak of course 












And the "new" Transmission mounted:


----------



## MK1_SCIROCCO (Jun 26, 2011)

hey how much would you sell them for and what about shipping to the usa because thats where im located at


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

What are you meaning about" them"?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

garasja said:


> [/IMG]


Hey, what's my cat doing in Norway?????


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Today...Stronger engine mount:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

nice repair, hopefully you will not need to pull the motor anymore this season! let us know what happens with the diff exchnage!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

ziggirocco said:


> nice repair, hopefully you will not need to pull the motor anymore this season! let us know what happens with the diff exchnage!


 The season is not finnish for me. Hopefully i can take this dynotest now when the gearbox is changed


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Some crazy **** in your country today. It's too bad when it happens and worse when it's a peaceful country that doesn't start **** with anyone.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Yes its unbeliveable that one man can do so so much crazy ****....


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Glad you and yours are ok.

BTW. LOVE the fire wall zipped tied in place  
Brilliant job done man. Wish you were closer so I could learn a few of your skills!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Rocco_julie said:


> Glad you and yours are ok.
> 
> BTW. LOVE the fire wall zipped tied in place
> Brilliant job done man. Wish you were closer so I could learn a few of your skills!


Thanks


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Im not sure...weld this to rollercage or only enough with bolts?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Today i welded 3 more exhaust clamps for quickly remove the exhaustpipes.
Some help from my son:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Some cosy work tonight.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

looking good! I would recomend eventually making some sort of lexan barrier to isolate the engine from the cabin to avoid any gasses fumes etc fromgetting to the drivers compartment


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

ziggirocco said:


> looking good! I would recomend eventually making some sort of lexan barrier to isolate the engine from the cabin to avoid any gasses fumes etc fromgetting to the drivers compartment


 Not finnish yet.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

cool! just thought I would bring it up, just in case....


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

The extra pump and petrol tank,and to the left of the tank,a box with the air filter:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Probably the best location of the Oil cooler.Through the intake of the wheel arches .Dual 4" fans on top of the cooler is needed :


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

looks good, you get air in the quarter panel? if yes, would it be better to mount it on an angle to catch more air, and mount the fan in the rear? Just guessing, since it is hard to know just by pics.

awsome so far!


----------



## randomguy (Sep 16, 2010)

Awesome car.

Cool your boy is helping out, but get some safety glasses on him!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Some new parts: An fittings and a larger water pump for the charge cooler:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Someone:Where could i buy this


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

get it from the source, scch, btw they have a newer generation control arm gen 2 maybe better than the one shown, in any case best to call thm.

http://scch-heads.com/viewpart.php?id=40


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

ziggirocco said:


> get it from the source, scch, btw they have a newer generation control arm gen 2 maybe better than the one shown, in any case best to call thm.
> 
> http://scch-heads.com/viewpart.php?id=40


Thanks,I have already mailed them.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Thhis kit looks really awsome, I would just be really reluctant to put it on a street car, it would be very hard on my back! no rubber of any kind, but I assume better geometry for the front suspention set up.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

3800$ for 4 control arms:screwy: +shipping to Norway


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

garasja, This is Jarod Owner of SCCH, If you are going to call me crazy please at least be specific in doing so the $3,800.00($1,900.00 a set, US price $1,700.00) I quoted you was for the following items not just the control arms.....

Two complete SCCH Gen II front control arm kits including Bump steer kit, drop pins, Aurora Rod ends with seals ARP hardware and steering rack limiters.
Thanks for your inquiry none the less.
~Jarod.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

I sent you a mail about the control arms.I dont think i need the bumpsteer kit because i have 17" wheels
I hope you can give me a good price,since i do a little commercial with pictures about your great products in different buildtreads.
sorry if i sayd a crazy price somewhere or to someone


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Scch gave me a good discount 
Next month i will order the controlarms.


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

randomguy said:


> awesome car.
> 
> Cool your boy is helping out, but *get some safety glasses on him!*


please do!!!


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

:thumbup: for Jarod's kick ass products and service.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Thrasher said:


> :thumbup: for Jarod's kick ass products and service.


I hope"kick ass products" is positive words man


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

randomguy said:


> Awesome car.
> 
> Cool your boy is helping out, but get some safety glasses on him!


Just when the picture is taken,relax.Always goggles of course


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

First test trip today 
2 months since the car was on the road.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

At last...the rain stops falling 
Time for some work on the firewall.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Watertank for chargecooler and a bigger waterpump:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

wiew fro my small garage.
















Air for oilcooler:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

3" intake:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

looking sweet!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sorry Freddy, but there is a vw


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Some small updates:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

A trip to "fjellstua" in Aalesund city


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

car seems to be running good! Enjoy!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Thanks Its very fun to drive


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

:screwy::thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

oilcooler


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

This thread just cries out for driving video!

What did the dyno finally show?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

I am coming to Norway and I am gonna steal this car. Really awesome, fantastic work.

Where did you get the clear blinkers?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

echassin said:


> This thread just cries out for driving video!
> 
> What did the dyno finally show?


In start of November


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

antichristonwheels said:


> I am coming to Norway and I am gonna steal this car. Really awesome, fantastic work.
> 
> Where did you get the clear blinkers?


A lady in us. Kirsten.All the things for Scirocco


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I looked your town up in google maps, because I will be visiting Germany again next spring. Damn, like me in the US, you are far away from everywhere! Great work on this car btw!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I looked your town up in google maps, because I will be visiting Germany again next spring. Damn, like me in the US, you are far away from everywhere! Great work on this car btw!


I know:laugh: Thanks.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

@ crazyabotrocs: When you are in Germany give me a message. If you are near Frankfurt we can make a little scirocco sightseeing tour. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome work! Where did you get your duct tubes and NACA duct? Hope fully somewhere that ships to the US ^.^


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Brycejoseph said:


> Awesome work! Where did you get your duct tubes and NACA duct? Hope fully somewhere that ships to the US ^.^


Thanks. I bought them from e-bay.
I think it was from the us


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

garasja said:


> Thanks. I bought them from e-bay.
> I think it was from the us


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Thanks to Devold AMT for carbon and fiberglass .My plan is a carbonroof ,bonnet


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

garasja said:


> Thanks to Devold AMT for carbon and fiberglass .My plan is a carbonroof ,bonnet


lol. I just got a bunch of Fiberglass stuff to mold a Hood and front fenders! I am really looking forward to seeing how you do it, I plan on starting my mold shortly!


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

car is looking good.

how are planning on making plugs for the fiberglass/carbon fiber?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Brycejoseph said:


> lol. I just got a bunch of Fiberglass stuff to mold a Hood and front fenders! I am really looking forward to seeing how you do it, I plan on starting my mold shortly!


you first..I have not work with fiberglass since i was 19 21 years ago,but i remember i hope


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

nateF said:


> car is looking good.
> 
> how are planning on making plugs for the fiberglass/carbon fiber?



Im not sure what you are meaning about making plugs. glue i think?


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

no i meant what are you planning making the mold out of?


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

garasja said:


> you first..I have not work with fiberglass since i was 19 21 years ago,but i remember i hope


lol  We will see how my heater setup goes in the garage! its getting down below 0c in there!



nateF said:


> no i meant what are you planning making the mold out of?


I dont know about Garasja, but I am planning on making mine of fiberglass. Make my hood super smooth with wax form the Fiberglass, make a frame for it and mold it in. Then flip it over sand/clean the inside. Put down a few wax coats on the mold and put the fiber glass on the inside.
:beer:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Brycejoseph said:


> lol  We will see how my heater setup goes in the garage! its getting down below 0c in there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember to take pictures


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

New location of the charge cooler:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Some pictures from the production of the scch control arms


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Damn...this is sick! Like it! :thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Not much is happening in these days.Some little work on the charge cooler tonight. Ready for welding:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Subscribed :beer:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Dump valve:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

package from scch today.
only some misunderstanding about the hub and look this to the scch controlarm,because this is a rear wheel drive car.
_Nice parts anyway


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Its a shame to weld in my new cotrol arms,but i like jan eriks sollution to lock the steering from the hub to the control arm:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

just looking


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Maybe its better to switch of the tv now


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

updates: Thanks to jarod in Scchopcorn:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

correction of the drop pin. shorter and d:19mm


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

update 16-2-12:














update:

8-3-12










1-4-2012


----------



## maurice.walsh (Dec 11, 2011)

thats mega sweeeeeeeeeeet:snowcool::snowcool::snowcool:


----------



## shawn k (Jan 17, 2006)

Watching for ideas on my build.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

A old picture after a vw audi meeting in Northwest of Norway in 2007:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Some nice parts ordered









vacuum reservoir:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

New adjustable fuel pump?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

electric brake booster vacuum pump kit 12 volt

This wil be a better sollution because the vacuum pipe is to long as it is today.

Many new car has this system


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Ok...never seen something like this before. Thank you for explaining. :thumbup:

Everytime interesting to read this here. :thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

All Eyez on me said:


> Ok...never seen something like this before. Thank you for explaining. :thumbup:
> 
> Everytime interesting to read this here. :thumbup:


Thanks AEOm. I think this system is more efficient than the long vacuumpipe from the engine .

It will be interesting to test this out


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Great found on E-bay Germany. Very Rare.unused taillights in a old package









The package from california also arrived today: Shorter and thicker bolt.

The new controlarms are ready to install:


----------



## ROC DOC (Apr 10, 2002)

garasja said:


>


I've seen it all now....


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

ROC DOC said:


> I've seen it all now....


Its very good you take your time to tell me that
Maybe i must make a new video soon


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

The picture of the day cool:










Cable kit for connection between tec gt engine management to race dash:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Update:










Not finnish yet,but some adjustment and welding needed:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Today i mounted the vacuumpump for brake booster.This pump start when the vacuum is to low.:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

More parts:
fuel surge tank










Dual fuel pump relays ready to install:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Very little progress right now, but i have bought almost everything i needed to finnish the rocco.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Finish??? You´ll never be finished!  

A good car is like good wine....it ripens over years...:thumbup: 

Nice parts...:thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Of course.Im talking about get it ready for trackday this summer


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

garasja said:


> Very little progress right now, but i have bought almost everything i needed to finnish the rocco.


 He's just fooling his wife with that line! That's what I do...... 


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Engine mount:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool, but that is going to be a rough drive, no?


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

I dont understand right,but the engine mount have 2 bolts.
Not one bolt right through


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Ya, but you will not have too much vibration dampening with the solid urethane mount, but it should feel much more solid 


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Some correction on the exhaust because of some new ideas.
- heat coating from a spray can that i bought from USA on e-bay
Ready for new black exhaust bandage.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Stronger trans mount:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

I like that setup! I may have to copy it  :thumbup::beer:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Brycejoseph said:


> I like that setup! I may have to copy it  :thumbup::beer:


 Good luck! : Thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Some lexan to rear side windows:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## micdip'88 (Sep 7, 2011)

Been following your thread for a while, incredible build! Just wanted to say I dug your shift knob, same as I got!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

micdip'88 said:


> Been following your thread for a while, incredible build! Just wanted to say I dug your shift knob, same as I got!


 Thanks:beer:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Curtis_Berger said:


> Just a curiousity question.. I am loving this build! Lots of fabrication though! WOW! Truly a custom car!


 Thanks:beer:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Hello Extension of my house will delay the project rocco this season  Ill be back: Wave:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Some new parts needed for the rear suspension upgrade


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

looking forward to more updates! ^.^


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Hope to see some more soon!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

some updates today:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

3rd in peoples choice vw-audi meeting in Northwest of Norway


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

garasja said:


> What is it about black metal discussion on my tread here? I rather prefer a captain morgan and listen to johhny cash


 
OK, I just started reading this thread from the 1st page, today.

Up to now I have nothing but respect but at the mention of Cpt Morgan, I must apply the brakes...


That aint Rhum, it must be drown'd in some kind of mix to render drinkable at all.

Might I suggest;



> English-speaking islands and countries are known for darker rums with a fuller taste that retains a greater amount of the underlying molasses flavor. Rums from Grenada, Barbados, Belize, Bermuda, Saint Kitts, Trinidad and Tobago, the Demerara region of Guyana, and Jamaica are typical of this style.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Gay 
I recommend sipping the 'Extra Old'. 









In a pinch, this stuff aint too bad-










I return this thread-jacking to it's normally scheduled broadcast- turn up the Johnny Cash and back to wrenching on Sciroccos! 

Just finnished :what:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Gay Rum??? 

Hmmmm.....:sly:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Some new tyres in the race track next year: P


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

so awesome! more videos of it running


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

New parking space


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Are we allowed to make requests?

Cuz I'd sure love to see an in-car video of this beast!


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I just read this whole thread. I love it! What an inspiration. It makes me think that anything's possible. Maybe I should put my turbo 16v in the back of my Scirocco. :laugh:

Did those seats just bolt on or did you have to take out the welder?

-Alex


----------



## shawn k (Jan 17, 2006)

I wish people in the corrado forum would back others up like they do in this forum. I am doing a corrado with the same kit, and i am to making it a mid engine also. But it will be a 1.8t, 02m trans with a goal of 450-500 hp.


----------



## under_construction (Aug 25, 2012)

that looks amazing. great work.

-kyle


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Thanks folks. Little progress on the Rocco as usual this year.More Studies and a daughter is on the way in November


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

A new package todaya better sollution for remote the electric waterpump and fans 







http://i48.tinypic.com/2cnee7t.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i50.tinypic.com/25qrf6a.jpg]


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

more updates to come: P


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Updates: The engine is up and running with a new programm on ecu: P

A lot of changes in the electrical system is done.

-more pictures next week,maybe a video


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

garasja said:


> maybe a video


About ufcking time


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

: P I`ll be back


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

About 280 engine HP: P


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

0,9 bar pressure,248 whp and 262nm:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The ultimate Mk1. Yum.

I like that the engine is where it belongs for a car that looks this way :thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

echassin said:


> The ultimate Mk1. Yum.
> 
> I like that the engine is where it belongs for a car that looks this way :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Your hose pipe?

Hmmm...:what:I think this is not very healthy. Engine must have a better setup to avoid a engine damage.

If you run this permantently the setup should be a little bit fatter....but this is only what I think...


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

No way, this hot is beautiful! My stock 1.8t (with chip) would do the same thing after running it hard for a while. And I've seen the glowing turbos illuminating the track under Porsches at the Rolex 24 from the stands! (different application of course "but still").

-Alex


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

All Eyez on me said:


> Your hose pipe?
> 
> Hmmm...:what:I think this is not very healthy. Engine must have a better setup to avoid a engine damage.
> 
> If you run this permanently the setup should be a little bit fatter....but this is only what I think...


I'm not sure what a hose pipe is, but I'm pretty sure the picture is showing the turbo header while under power. I don't think a red hot header is out of line on a turbo car, even my stock 1.8T with a K03 will generate a redish glow.
Retarded ignition timing will increase exhaust gas temps and it is pretty normal to start out retarded to avoid detonation. Maybe the engine can stand a little more advance??

In any case 250 wHP is pretty damn good on only .9bar boost!!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I thought I heard a couple of pops in the video. Did it lean out?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

All Eyez on me said:


> Gay Rum???
> 
> Hmmmm.....:sly:


Yeah, yeah- Grand-pop came from Barbados;They have a place called Mount Gay, (go ahead, get it out of your system...) It's the original definition of 'gay', like Fred Astair in 'the Gay Divorcée' ... 

That said, 
I'm liking this thread's progress. It''l be nice to see it moving under it's own power.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

@ TBerk: I know...it was fun.  Gay Rum is very famous as cocktail ingredient. 

But back topic....let´s see what garasja have new for us....piiiics. :thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Rocco_julie said:


> I thought I heard a couple of pops in the video. Did it lean out?


The engine is ok: Beer:
RFS performance did a very good job with the engine
I am very satisfied: P
Now we gonna finnish the electricity on race dash2.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Rim modus now:
A friend of mine is gonna sell his BBS RS rims: P 15"
Im gonna buy this,but i have to buy new outer lips

My plan is to use them on trackdays with slicks.
I hope the g60 calipers and 280mm discs is ok for this rims.

something like this...15 or 17 inch:

What do my vwvortex friends think about this?


Forget about Rum,highwaymen and pirates


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Some new parts from USA:
AN 20: P


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Those are huge! What are the for? Cooling? Why not go with silicone couplers like in the intake?

-Alex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

20v_boost said:


> Those are huge! What are the for? Cooling? Why not go with silicone couplers like in the intake?
> Yes Is because i need more space in front for a second fuelcell for E85: P so i need to reroute the waterpipes from the radiator to the engine.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

New trailer for my Rocco


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Finally my car is back at my home town after 3 months at RFS Performance


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Now I see what the window is for. :laugh:

-Alex


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## VWsciroccoWV (Nov 15, 2010)

garasja said:


>


Torque much?:laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I know some folks torque the axle nut way past specs, I've always wondered if that would cause the axle to snap when the drive forces are added?


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

This used to happen to another racer, back when I was circle track racing. Once he started torquing the axle nut properly, they stopped breaking. We weren't making any more than 100hp, so it was the heavy loading on the right front combined with the stress of over tightening that broke it.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

In this case i think it was the inner cv-joint. It was turned wrong way when the axel was mounted after it was made shorter.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Happy owner of a "new" and rare Gto 1,6 GTi a couple of hours from my hometown

This is 2 of 3 Gto-s in Norway as i know: Heart:
The guy i bought it from has owned it for 19 years


----------



## finfox (Jun 16, 2011)

congratulations!!!
she looks adorable.
that the material from which made ​​front and rear wings? metal or fiberglass?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

20v_boost said:


> Now I see what the window is for. :laugh:
> 
> -Alex[/QUOTE
> 
> Hello Alex Its nice you figure it out


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

finfox said:


> congratulations!!!
> she looks adorable.
> that the material from which made ​​front and rear wings? metal or fiberglass?


Do the math


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Some parts for the rollercage:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

The 6-speed tranny with new paint:


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

Those roll cage pieces should save alot of fabrication. :thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

BennyB said:


> Those roll cage pieces should save alot of fabrication. :thumbup:


 agree


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

The engine is on the way out 
-changing plans about the rollercage and firewall 
-new paint in engine bay 
-mounting the 6-speed tranny


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

A little movie from Autoslalom yesterday. This is my other rocco with 15 years old marangoni tyres and stock suspension,but it was fun anyway: P 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvsfddDCYWY


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

.....And a little picture for some inspiration


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Well just look at that thing! OK, I'm inspired. Thanks!


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Well just look at that thing! OK, I'm inspired. Thanks! 

What's going to replace the 1.8T?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

20v_boost said:


> Well just look at that thing! OK, I'm inspired. Thanks!
> 
> What's going to replace the 1.8T?


 The 1,8T is going inside again ,after some relocation of the x-member of the rollercage,and some painting of the engine bay.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Engine is outside after an hour this evening


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Out in 1 hour?

Respect! :thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sorry. Total time spent 2-3 hours


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Some correction today








Brackets for both radiators:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Some cosy work in the front end of the car now


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Crusty front end corners and weldseams without enough gas?

What´s going on? Usually I´m used to see better things from you. :what:

Please tell me this is a temporary solution. :beer:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

All Eyez on me said:


> Crusty front end corners and weldseams without enough gas?
> 
> What´s going on? Usually I´m used to see better things from you. :what:
> 
> Please tell me this is a temporary solution. :beer:


New gas bottle tomorrow


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

keep up the good work!!!! you are going to have lots of fun with this car. you should consider some good axles like driveshaftshop.com


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

vwking said:


> keep up the good work!!!! you are going to have lots of fun with this car.you should consider some good axles like driveshaftshop.com


Thanks.If the axles/cv-joints breaks again, i will do


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

More tubing-and more to come


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Brand new floor pan for the rocco


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

garasja said:


> Brand new floor pan for the rocco


:thumbup: I will probably have install these someday on a mk1.

Awesome thread


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: I will probably have install these someday on a mk1.-
> vintage vw
> 
> Awesome thread


 Thanks


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

More tubing...


----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

you have inspired me i will put my scirocco back together :beer:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

vwking said:


> you have inspired me i will put my scirocco back together :beer:


Very good: Thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you get ....-Made. In this case- camber adjustment a la Garasja: P


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Very good progress these days


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

15 gallon fuel cell with AN-10 arrives today
I have to find a new location for the electric waterpump to get enough space in the front of the car.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow. What a way to 50/50 things.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

OorsciroccO said:


> Wow. What a way to 50/50 things.


:what:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

keep up the good work!!! just wondering what is the temperature over there? its 28degrees here today!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

no progress here? yeah here it is blood, sweat and tears.
* in fabrication right now are:
-Improved rear engine mount.
-lower subframe for fuel cell, water pump, bumper and fixing jack attachment underneath the front bumper for quick lift of the front section.
Camberstag between rear dampers are also finished welded. These are fitted with turnbuckles which makes that I can easily adjust camber. Cross the main hoop of the roll cage is also pre-welded and ready for primer.
I ordered the wrong floor pans- quarter panels.-half pans are ordered, but these have one month delivery time :-(
There remains a lot of work, but it is progress 
Photos coming ...


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Mr. A la Frodo-Stronger gearbox mount is under production..





















Roller cage mid-section

Some grinding and paint remains...













Bolt on -Front lower subrame almoust there..


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Happy New year to all my friends out there 2014 would be a exciting year:laugh:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Improved and new painted engine mounts


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

At last the half pans arrived: P


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Offtopic, but this year- 2014 i have just start my own company Heat pumps,burglar alarms and electric wish me luck: Thumbup:
Follow me on facebook: Helland Klimaservice


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Good luck! 

Now you´re your own boss...:thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

All Eyez on me said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Now you´re your own boss...:thumbup:


: Thumbup: Thanks.


----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

*own company*



> Heat pumps,burglar alarms and electric wish me luck: Thumbup:
> Follow me on facebook: Helland Klimaservice


 what about rear wheel drive conversions!!!!! good luck with the new biz.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

vwking said:


> what about rear wheel drive conversions!!!!! good luck with the new biz.


Of course thanks


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

New painted engine and new Oil drain for turbo:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Gone with the old sunroof I see right through you


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

There is a hole in my bonnet:screwy:




























I´ve barely started to create the box encasing radiator:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Project waterneck on top of engine:











For replacing this crow nest:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Bracket for fuel pump:


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

garasja said:


> There is a hole in my bonnet:screwy:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I want to do that, but I have this pesky engine in the way!


-Alex


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

And today the roof Air intake for cooling the engine bay...


----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

garasja said:


> And today the roof Air intake for cooling the engine bay...


keep up the good work if you get this done before my vacation time i may fly over and buy you a tank of fuel and some :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I don't think you're going to have any cooling problems :laugh:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

20v_boost said:


> I don't think you're going to have any cooling problems :laugh:


: Thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## AKscirocco (Dec 21, 2013)

awesome


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

AKscirocco said:


> awesome


: Thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

i know you are busy with your new business..... but the world is at a stand still waiting for you to finish this monster!:beer:


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

vwking said:


> i know you are busy with your new business..... but the world is at a stand still waiting for you to finish this monster!:beer:


X2 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

come on where is this project at now????????????????????????????:beer:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

A slowly progress right now. Good news is That i have moved to my other house nearer the garage and project car again.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

A lot of Work to prepare the floor pans:


----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

just trying to get you motivated! :laugh: keep up the good work.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

vwking said:


> just trying to get you motivated! :laugh: keep up the good work.:beer::beer::beer:


Thanks. I need that


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Some progress today. Relocation of the clutch zylinder.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

The rear suspensjon is now ready


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Max clearance for the wheel when i using Jack.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Front subframe:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Bracket for fuelfilter:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

The design came out pretty well


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Minttumannen (Sep 22, 2014)

I just love this car, i had a -77 rocco GT as my first car, i hate my self for selling it :-(


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

👍


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

Dude, your work is awesome! Majority doesn't post out of Jealousy, thats the way it is around here. don't know why?:wave:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

81type53 said:


> Dude, your work is awesome! Majority doesn't post out of Jealousy, thats the way it is around here. don't know why?:wave:


 I might be guilty of that to some degree ...

...or maybe I'm just speechless


----------



## vwrline.eide (Mar 2, 2015)

I just love this Rocco 😍😎


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

my rocco got a New brother


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

M3 2.3 87 mod. lysholm 400 hp 😈😈😈


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*or maybe....*



echassin said:


> I might be guilty of that to some degree ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...or maybe I'm just speechless



OR maybe we're awaiting the END! (you don't need my encouragement... you're doing fine! LOL} Good luck!:wave:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

garasja said:


> M3 2.3 87 mod. lysholm 400 hp 😈😈😈


This is also a really nice car! :thumbup:

But it has one mistake...










































...it´s not a Scirocco! :laugh:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Next week its gonna look like this😍


----------



## vwrline.eide (Mar 2, 2015)

Just love IT 😎


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

the rocco Was moved to the garage yesterday. Some progress today. At last the floor pans are tacked in☺


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

ANOTHER MONEY HUNGRY GERMAN IN YOUR GARAGE BE CAREFUL LOL:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Left side is almoust full welded


----------



## vwrline.eide (Mar 2, 2015)

😀🙉👍


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for your support mr.eide👍👍👍


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

4 hours of welding today. Both floor pans is almoust full welded. ☺


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Just send me a dollar or two ,please. Then i will post more pictures 😄


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

i hope that picture wasnt taken on the 3rd of this month with snow on the ground!


----------



## Hole (Dec 23, 2014)

This is a really cool project, not too many "crazy" builds up in this part of Norway


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Hole said:


> This is a really cool project, not too many "crazy" builds up in this part of Norway


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Follow me on facebook. Look up on-Scirocco gto rwd project.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Just a ordinary Day at Never Done Racing.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well done, well done indeed...


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Finally the mould for carbon roof has been made. ..


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

28 pages. 

Twenty Eight Pages, and counting...


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

I might need one of those to get some engine bay cooling. shipping from norway would be a bit expensive though!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

In trackdays you need cooling of the engine bay Benny. Where do you live?


----------



## keirn (Aug 20, 2014)

How do you get that thing passed at the EU control ?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

A Day of -playing with my M3


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sorry for no updates on my project lately...im buildin a new garage 

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Too small!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

7x10m

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

As I said....too small. 

I have bought a house 2 month ago....it has 92qm garage for my cars.....and it´s also too small. 

You never can have enough space for the toys and the cars....never. 

Trust me.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

My new garage 









Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Ojess 










Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

if your not going to finish "OUR" scirocco i am going to have to bring it to the good old USA :laugh:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Ready for the rocco..Soon 











Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

A big day for the rocco yesterday 
Moving from the 200 year old farmhouse to my new garage.










Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Today i started the job on the firewall.
A big Puzzle.










Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## vwrline.eide (Mar 2, 2015)

😀👍

Sent fra min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## Minttumannen (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Squeekywheel (Dec 30, 2015)

Goodness gracious what a build. Lookin gnarly!:beer:


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

I pop in on this thread every once in a while and gawk, slobber, and stuff like an idiot. Time to subscribe. I am envious of it all!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Hello.i have a plan to paint it matt Black roof and down to the door handles.

Someone good to paint it on a computer and post it On my site? 











Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

I also have a plan to paint the rollercage matt black or hennarot..

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## vwrline.eide (Mar 2, 2015)

garasja said:


> Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


  nice 

Sent fra min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

https://vimeo.com/157246618

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Front lower subframe painted.











Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Some progress Early in the morning 










Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

More firewall...










Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Closing in- trackday 2016...  










Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

You can also follow my project at:

https://www.facebook.com/Scirocco-Gto-Rwd-Project-860902507298051/

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Some cosy work on a saturday
evening 











Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

The last piece of the big puzzle-firewall


----------



## vwrline.eide (Mar 2, 2015)

Flink gutt 😎

Sent fra min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

More cage reinforcement.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## vwrline.eide (Mar 2, 2015)

😀

Sent fra min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Its nice to start put thing toghether again.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Fans are mounted:


----------



## vwrline.eide (Mar 2, 2015)

😀

Sent fra min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Firewall-check-done-talkaboutitforfiveyears...


----------



## vwrline.eide (Mar 2, 2015)

garasja said:


> Firewall-check-done-talkaboutitforfiveyears...


Flink gutt   

Sent fra min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Look what i drag out og my old garage


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

3 engines-Aprox..1000hp. in my garage right now


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Lexan window-check


----------



## vwrline.eide (Mar 2, 2015)

garasja said:


> Lexan window-check


Wow   

Sent fra min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Makin engine ready for installation this weekend


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

OUTRAGEOUS!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Water system:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

This man has skillz! :thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Water pipe from electric pump is been made.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Lots og project- 318 is lowering-next m3 engine swap


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Torque demper:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## vwrline.eide (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice 😎👍

Sent fra min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Motor feste fra mitsubishi  litt modifisert


----------



## vwrline.eide (Mar 2, 2015)

garasja said:


> Motor feste fra mitsubishi  litt modifisert


Av alle ting  

Sent fra min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Some work to clamp proper The Water pipes .


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

< Insert Blasphemous Exclamation here... >


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

More Water pipes


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Oil/water turbo..


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Fuel,Water and vacuum-check


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

every time I check into this thread, I end up drooling all over my computer.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Eistreiber said:


> every time I check into this thread, I end up drooling all over my computer.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Oil cooler mounted:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Fuel pressure regulator connected:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Wire to fuel pump.
6mm2


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Its time for some updates.
Driveshafts mounted today.










Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

My widebodycars😀


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

My company:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=LpuDfNmrcto

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Me in The Black e36 m3 with The big drift wing.
whttps://youtu.be/PoKHwVqm8hE

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

https://youtu.be/PoKHwVqm8hE

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57f41d4310f6a/Snapchat-3857372812848832893.mp4


Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57f41d6952502/received_1309816142395795.mp4


Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57f41db602d88/received_1309816142395795.mp4


Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57f41de14be33/received_1309816142395795.mp4


Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57f41e267a307/received_1309814839062592.mp4


Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57f41e694db3a/received_10209912349953403.mp4


Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9iO9RafrK_Y

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Bracket for coil welded into place.











Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

This is what all Sciroccos want to be when they grow up


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

👍

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

More electric.










Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

https://vimeo.com/187040992

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Led lights mounted:

























Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

^Ok, THAT is a shaved engine bay!
:thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

The stock dash must back in car👍










Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## vwrline.eide (Mar 2, 2015)

Lovly 😀💪

Sent fra min F8131 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Pictures from last night work










Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

I :heart: the dash layout and all the gauges 

Keep the progress going on the Scirocco


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Not that cosy work...
Sanding...Sanding,ready for paint tomorrow.









Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Engine startup probably tomorrow👍










Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I love how he calls that dash *STOCK*...


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

At last,after 3 years .
First starter😀😀😀👍👍👍
https://vimeo.com/188424776

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

https://vimeo.com/188425936

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

More carparts arrives👍









Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

https://youtu.be/ucAFpuZO5Y4

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

https://youtu.be/9MQiSqRoHV0

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations, everything's coming together very nicely!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

echassin said:


> Congratulations, everything's coming together very nicely!


Thanks

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Lexan sheet as rear window.
This gonna be easy removed when its getting to hot in track days.
Maybe i will install hinges in top so i can tilt it also.










Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Painted frame around the Windows:










Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

> Lexan sheet as rear window.
> This gonna be easy removed when its getting to hot in track days.
> Maybe i will install hinges in top so i can tilt it also.


Or just put Scirocco louvers (no lexan at all) in the back window.










edit... meant scirocco


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Rabbit Farmer said:


> Or just put Scirocco louvers (no lexan at all) in the back window.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Cold air intake filter









Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Window slider kit arrived:









Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Picking parts for a spare engine-wiseco pistons arrived today👍😍









Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

You are making progress, Well Done!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Nice.

But copper don´t like vibrations. Think about some fixing points.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

All Eyez on me said:


> Nice.
> 
> But copper don´t like vibrations. Think about some fixing points.


I had similar concerns. Vibrations, hardening, splitting, etc.

Not being a metal guru, I just had a knee jerk response to copper... but I did some internet searching and there was some mixed information (opinions?) on using it.

Most sites did talk about vibrations, hardening, and splitting (from hardening); some sites talk about different style connectors (whatever uses flared ends, I think) that failed, especially if you took the connectors apart with any frequency.

Some sites talked about bracing it (as "all eyez on me" mentions) and others use rubber at the ends or middle instead of being a rigid tube to help the tube survive the vibrations.

Personally, I have no idea. I only started researching it because I hadn't seen it used before. Right or wrong? No idea... perhaps a little more research.

Steve


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

https://youtu.be/G2cfNWH2AGc

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Some little progress with the roof moulding:











Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

brakes-check
Oil pressure-check
Water temp-check
Oil temp-check
Cluth-check
Fans-check
Air in water-check

Remains:
Seat left
Front window
Door Windows
New Roof
And other things that i have forgot...



























The car is ready for Some test drive today,but its rainin alot Here in westcoast of Norway..👎



Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

VIDEO!!!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

garasja said:


> Some little progress with the roof moulding:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Nice letters👍










Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Carbuilder#nevergiveup#gettinraceready#mid engine racecar#carguy#lexanwork#dusty#at The end of tunnel👍😀👏


























Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Rwd Rocco mid engine









Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

One comment on the screwed in window on the doors. If you're in an accident, that might be your way out.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Rabbit Farmer said:


> One comment on the screwed in window on the doors. If you're in an accident, that might be your way out.


You kick faster out a lexan window,then a stock window for sure.

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

I know it´s your racecar and you will have it lightweight as possible. But what would bother me if it was mine....the windows are blind as fuc* and not scrollable...I know....complaining on a high level.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Honda mt 115cc
Mb 125👍










Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Mytoys😂👍

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

And The m3 e36 widebody driftcar👍

Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Im back after a couple[ of months without working on rocco.
6hours in garage today.
Relocation of the cluthmasterzylinder.
Not happy with the old sollution.
The pedal was to hard.

IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170319/6d55f49c4e1a962f636fa9b71008e79a.jpg[/IMG]









Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Here is The reason that the Rocco project is on hold.









Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

enough bmw fun get back to the scirocco!!!! lol :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

After 9 years this is now Ready to test on the track

More videos will be post after this weekend














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Love the look and concept. When is your first day on the track?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Rabbit Farmer said:


> Love the look and concept. When is your first day on the track?


Next moth i think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Up and Go again after a damage wheel hub bearing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Looking good. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Yum


----------

